# Electric or microwave steriliser?



## Dona

Please help......before me and Hubby are divorced LOL!

Which one is best?


----------



## Eoz

Well personally I like the microwave sterilser as it takes up less room as it can be kept in the micro at all times.It also gives it a very quick sterilise and no steamy kitchen.At the mo I have gone back to cold water sterilising as I love the smell of milton and the amount of bottles I go through it's easier just to wash one up after use and pop it in the steriliser.I have the Tomme Tippee microwave and cold water steriliser a bargain at £12.99 and includes 4 bottles which alone cost £12! All the best hun and I hope you sort it.If not toss a coin!!


----------



## Logiebear

Dito with 4thbump hun. This is my 4th bump too and I will be buying a nother microwave one. Use less electric by far and take up less space. Also loads quicker! Boots do one which is all 3, steam, microwave and liquid. It's great too, I had it last time!


----------



## princess_bump

i actually prefer my electric steam one :blush: but i suppose it depends on your needs, weather you have the room etc. i find the electric one brillant for leaving sterile, good luck choosing! x


----------



## xJG30

I've got an electric one, does the trick and is fine :)


----------



## polo_princess

I say electric too, i love mine :)

Cant comment on microwave ones lol because i dont have a microwave


----------



## helen1234

i used last time and will do this time cold water, it cheaper, and you can dunk the bottles in and out as you need them, i find it loads easier, i hate the smell of electric steamers, and once you take the top off the are un sterile after so long so have to put the bottles together, and i cant be doing with bottles lined up lol and it great if you drop a dummy pop it in the steriliser 1 hr later jobs a good'n
x


----------



## Dizzy321

I have avent steam sterilizer that i used for my son and its great x


----------



## Happy

I have just bought a steam sterilser no idea what they are like but we are hoping it will be ok.


----------



## massacubano

microwave is what I would choose. The electric ones take forever and from what I have read are a real pain! :hugs:


----------



## Nutmeg

My electric one took 8 minutes so hardly forever lol. I had a travel one you could use cold or steam in the microwave for when we went away as the electric one was too bulky too take. Cold water ones are good as the stuff stays sterile for longer i think whereas once you take the lid off an electric/micro one then technically the stuff is no longer sterile and should be used asap. Cold water not so good if you are disorganised as it takes longer to sterlise initially i think.


----------



## Rah

I wanted the cold water with haz tabs but hubby said no as he doesnt want to put un-Necessary chemicals near baby-ok but its what we use in hopsital does the job fine lol
Then he said no to microwave ones as they use radiation (although harmless) 
So looks like we are getting an electric one like it or not lol


----------



## dizzy duck

Good question as I have been wondering about this. Our friends have offered us a microwave steriliser as they have never used it and use a steam one, so Im totally confuse. I was going to go for a steam one but who knows now, they both seem good. hope you manage to make a decision, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## BlackBerry25

My electric one takes 6 minutes and holds 6 bottles. I LOVE IT!!! :D


----------



## Dona

I'm still confused!........


----------



## Sophie1205

Well! We had a microwave one first and it bloody melted a bottle! Everything was done correctly; right amount of water, settings on microwave etc.. 
So we got an electric one which is good. It takes 8 mins altogether. Holds up to six bottles and they stay sterile in there for 3 hours. Id recommend the electric one tbh.
xx


----------



## lesleyann

i have brought an electirc one 5 mins to do the job and stays good for 3-4 hours after lid is opened but you can put the bottles together and its fine for longer..

cold water ones take the longest time if i remember right


----------



## loz

i had a avent steam steriliser and it was good but the only down fall is i had to do it twice because they dont hold a lot of bottles. a bit of tinfoil stuck on the bottom and when i used it in the microwave it burnt a hole in it so i got a electric one. it took a little longer but it did all the bottles in one go so it was the same time. both are good but i prefer the electric x


----------



## ChloesMummy

I have both and do not really like the microwave one it was too small and fidgety trying to fit everything in, was good when travelling though. Love the electric one thats what im going with this time it holds twice as many bottles takes 10 mins and has a timer on the front that lets you know when they are no longer sterile. x


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks for this thread I had been wondering which to get and think I will go with an electric one, with DD (15 years ago !) most people used cold water ones although I think you could get micro ones, I hated it cos I was always splashing my clothes and bleaching them!!


----------

